# Leak From Roof Window Winder Hymer B466 (1989)



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

The old girl has sprung a leak!!

Water is dripping in slowly from the Roof Window Winder Handle, and it's also started to travel inside the roof lining causing a damp patch.
And nobody likes the damp patch!

My local motorvan repair man seems to think that hymer used to supply a repair sealing kit for the winder mechanism but does not know how to get hold of one.

Any Ideas? Advise?

Mr Boomba


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Resources/Useful downloads/ manuals/ Hymer 660. When downloaded look at page c04. Unfortunately the documentation is in German, but easy to read. Plan shows the fixture. If you have to contact Hymer you can refer to the manual.

Hope this helps


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi

Had this happen on our first 1992 Hymer. Took part of the winding mech to pieces and cleaned, and got rid of a build up of organic material around the mechanism on the top side. I also found that water was pooling around the roof light so made a small dam with bathtub caulk around the winder mechanism. Cured the problem.

Regards

Mike


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Apart from the water that's dripping from the winder handle, there are high damp readings all around the roof window. it seems that rain has also got into the roof skin.
So once I've found the source of penetration and fixed that. I may now also need to have a section of the roof lining replaced.

I'm now thinking that maybe I should remove the roof window clean all around it and them refit it using sikaflex 
I can't see any other place near that water would be getting in from?

Boomba


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would say anything less than removal and resealing will end up as a bodge job and will leak again.

Removing and resealing a roof light is not that difficult. If you do make sure the surfaces are completely clean and dry before refitting.

I use a non-setting mastic and put a good filet around the the window when you have put it in and tighten down. Hope tha make sense. 

Andy


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

*What Sealent*

Ok so I need to remove the roof window due to it leaking.
What would be the best mastic to re-bed it back down on?

I'm going to clean off all the old rubbish and clean the area with meths and then use panel wipe for extra cleansing. 
A number of different mastic's seem to be used, so I'd like to know what would be the best.

Once it's all bedded in will I need run a bead of sealant (sicaflex) around the edge as well? 
I'm a bit of a Belt & Braces man.

Boomba


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I use 
Hodgson
High performance
Seamseal
non-drying bedding sealent.

I got it from a motorhomes repairer and that is what they use.

It forms a skin but underneath it remain sticky. Yes I would do as you have laid out in your post.

I have found if you use a setting type mastic it always fails as it does not seam to grip the plastic of the frame well enough.

Andy


----------

